# h100i ( mit anderen Lüftern) oder phanteks ph-tc14pe_bk



## bellertexx (3. September 2015)

*h100i ( mit anderen Lüftern) oder phanteks ph-tc14pe_bk*

gekühlt wird ein i7 6700k 

danke


----------



## drstoecker (3. September 2015)

*AW: h100i ( mit anderen Lüftern) oder phanteks ph-tc14pe_bk*

Ein thread reicht doch aus oder nicht?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...04942-luefter-fuer-die-h100i.html#post7673853


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. September 2015)

*AW: h100i ( mit anderen Lüftern) oder phanteks ph-tc14pe_bk*

Der Phanteks, die H100i mit guten Lüftern ist knapp 2,5x so teuer und kaum besser. Wenns ne "Wakü" sein muss, dann die Alphacool Eisberg 240


----------

